# Crankset for Rohloff XXL



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm considering buying a used Ventana Gordo frame with the intention of adding a Rohloff. The problem is that the frame has 190mm spacing. I've seen the Rohloff XXL and figure that's my solution. I'm just not sure which crankset I need tor the right chainline. I plan to run a gates.

Thanks


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

here's the info on what chainlink you'll need
https://www.rohloff.de/en/products/speedhub-xxl-fatbike-190mm/index.html
(72mm)

if you go with Race Face , here's their chart
https://www.raceface.com/media/Crank_Q-factors_and_chainlines.pdf
( Q Factor 223 for 190 dropout)
They offer a lot of option and chainlines with different spiders.
If you use their SS spider , it will give you a 75mm chainline , you can fine tune by mounting inside or out or flipping the chainring (or spacers)

BTW I have an El Gordo ,the specific Rohloff 170 , impressive craftsmanship and details.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info!

It looks like they need the same chainline. Which crank configuration did you go with?


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I have upgraded with the Next SL with SS spider.
Super easy setup.

Before that , I had the SRAM X5 (photo)
Had to grind it a bit to fit the Gates Belt Chainring.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Sweet ride! Is there good clearance between the chainstays and cranks?


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

A 190 will need a larger Q factor than a 170 , so I can't tell.

But in theory , since the chainline is almost identical , the belt would pass a little "inside" the chain Stay me thinks.
I took a pic of what the chain line looks , on mine , it is just over the machined Chain stay


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Excellent! Thanks for the picture.


----------



## PositiveIon (Jan 3, 2017)

So can we conclude that for either a Rohloff XL or XXL setup, since the chainline is the same in both, the maximum tire width is ultimately limited by the 72 - 75 mm chainline? The pic shown by fokof seems to show that the El Gordo chainstay exactly coincides with the 75 mm chainline for a Gates belt. 

So the absolute maximum width of a tire in a Rohloff + Gates system would be 75 x 2 = 150 mm, minus 5 mm either side for some room gives 140 mm, and subtracting a few mm for the width of the belt or chain, say 135 mm, about 5.3 inches. For a chainline of 72 mm, it would be about 130 mm maximum practical tire width, about 5.1 inches. A bit theoretical and perhaps there are errors in my reasoning, just trying to understand what the real limits in useful tire width are with a Rohloff setup, without actually having the parts to try it out! But it seems to me that the Rohloff hub by itself shouldn't limit the use of any massive tire currently in use. Those with Rohloffs and fatbikes I'm sure will set me straight.

I'm curious to know what are the minimum measured chainstay gaps (near the yoke) in the 170 and 190 El Gordo models.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

132mm at max point
I can use the full 132 without the Belt rubbing.
(see other photo in other post here)


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

As of two days ago, I've been waiting FIVE MONTHS since Cycle Monkey took my $1000.00 deposit for my fat bike Rohloff hub. I've called 3 times, and was told "they'd get back to me." Then they didn't. I've only let it go so long as I trust that they are a viable company, and I've had other things to ride and do. But today I am making the final call, possibly followed up by a long drive to their shop if necessary. Some please tell all is well with them.!?


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

portnuefpeddler said:


> As of two days ago, I've been waiting FIVE MONTHS since Cycle Monkey took my $1000.00 deposit for my fat bike Rohloff hub. I've called 3 times, and was told "they'd get back to me." Then they didn't. I've only let it go so long as I trust that they are a viable company, and I've had other things to ride and do. But today I am making the final call, possibly followed up by a long drive to their shop if necessary. Some please tell all is well with them.!?


 Got in touch with CM, the problem lies in the test kit numbers (for determining the proper dimensions of the fattie hub) I gave them some months ago. I'm probably just going to make the drive to their shop and drop the bike off there and let them handle it.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Is it for a thru axle version?


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes


----------

